# Ants, ants and ants GONE



## The Devil (Mar 13, 2007)

This may be of interest to anyone who has a problem around their house or yard with ants. You know the ones, black ants, green ants, meat ants, but sorry it doesn't work for white ants.
This works and is guaranteed............................

You will need 1 little can of cat food, seafood mix works best and 1/2 teaspoon of Frontline dog and cat spray.

Crush the cat food with a fork until a paste and mix in the Frontline, spoon small amounts around nests or tracks and hey presto a few days later, all gone.

Unfortunately Frontline 100ml is a touch expensive but it does keep almost forever.


----------



## Jozz (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats great! Thanks mate!!!

Ive been trying to get rid of all the ants around here for a while. There's heaps of them! I have some frontline in the cupboard too  

Hopefully it means the flood is coming!!!!!


----------



## The Devil (Mar 13, 2007)

Jozz
I tried it at a friends place on a meat ant nest about 2 meters across, killed them all within 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 13, 2007)

that's a great idea! (im going to have to get rid of the little buggers somehow and this sounds awsome!)

...on another note, this probably isnt politically correct, but we used to get rid of meat ants by tipping petrol down into the nest (or pretty much anything flamable) and lighting it up. As it burned it would kill the ants by sucking all of the air out of the nest. and then the little black or brown (smaller nicer ants with smaller nippers and less painful bites) would move in and clean up , or just move in.


----------



## mertle (Mar 13, 2007)

Does it work with advantage for dogs? I have some of that in the little vials that you put on the dogs neck. Just wondering if i could use that?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 14, 2007)

phantomcat said:


> that's a great idea! (im going to have to get rid of the little buggers somehow and this sounds awsome!)
> 
> ...on another note, this probably isnt politically correct, but we used to get rid of meat ants by tipping petrol down into the nest (or pretty much anything flamable) and lighting it up. As it burned it would kill the ants by sucking all of the air out of the nest. and then the little black or brown (smaller nicer ants with smaller nippers and less painful bites) would move in and clean up , or just move in.



It's not so much an issue of political correctness, it's more of an ecoterrorism issue.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 14, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> It's not so much an issue of political correctness, it's more of an ecoterrorism issue.


 
LOL thats funny




mertle said:


> Does it work with advantage for dogs? I have some of that in the little vials that you put on the dogs neck. Just wondering if i could use that?


 might as well try it...


hope this works cause we have a really bad bull ant problem 2nd pic, as well as red jumping ants1st pic (i believe they are evil incarnate:shock: )


----------



## gaara (Mar 14, 2007)

I think ill try this in my kitchen, damn things keep coming in all over my bench top


----------



## yans40 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll be giving this a try too. Look forward to hearing how it works for others.


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 14, 2007)

i think i was just a little pyro when i was younger  lol

...trying the suggestion this weekend, let you know how it goes (take THAT you little buggers!)


----------



## The Devil (Mar 14, 2007)

Mertle.....I'm not sure if it would work using the vial for dogs, use a couple of drops and give it a go.

The great thing about using a tin of cat food is that the ants take it back to the colony and all the others eat it.
Another friend out in the country tried it, she had ants everywhere, 1 week later not an ant to be seen.

It works so well and is so simple it's funny............................


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2007)

You can always say The Devil made you do it.


----------

